# Nissan Cefiro A31



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

newbie here..
Heres my ride:
It Aint much but here goes..
Feel free to post suggestions/comments: 

RHD Cefiro A31 GTS-R


Cut springs, 15" wheels








Fiberglass Chin, 3M tints, JDM projector lights 
















Rearview:








Interior shot:








lowly RB24S carburated engine
2.4L SOHC 141 HP & 20.1kg of torque at 4400RPM








Our Cargroup meet.....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

let's see the engine.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:jawdrop: I want a Cefiro. America gets stuck with crap. 

Very nice, the Steering wheel and Shift knob are rice IMO, but other than that, it's a beauty.


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

^^ we have one at the shop hehehhehe  getting an rb swap.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

i hate you


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Is this a Maxima in the philippines?


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Is this a Maxima in the philippines?


Nope, maxima's of the same year model 89`-91` are different in the philippines.

This is really a cefiro..


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Sweet ride, but it really looks like a frickin Chevy Impala/Caprice


----------



## Delano (Feb 13, 2006)

nice cefiro guy, i just bought one but i now have to make it into sumthing and i HATE auto. i really want a manual


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

All Cefiro's are freakin sweet, and your particular example is no exception! :thumbup: 

Didn't A31s only come with automatic transmissions from the factory though?


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

MaximumYin said:


> All Cefiro's are freakin sweet, and your particular example is no exception! :thumbup:
> 
> Didn't A31s only come with automatic transmissions from the factory though?


 thanks man...

As far as i know all Turbo A31's were sold in automatic, but some N/A's were sold in manual...
for more info about this car, try visiting meggala.com or d1nz.com (its a great drifting site)


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmm...never seen one of those. Very nice looking car.


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

GMTURBO said:


> Hmm...never seen one of those. Very nice looking car.


thanks man...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> RHD Cefiro A31 GTS-R


uhm i think you meant RWD as in Rear Wheel Drive  not RHD or Right Hand Drive

Wassup man? Nice cefiro...custom chin?

i like the color but maybe you could take off the mudflaps..=)


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

man we get crap in the US, whaqt motor is that?


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

Exalta said:


> uhm i think you meant RWD as in Rear Wheel Drive  not RHD or Right Hand Drive
> 
> Wassup man? Nice cefiro...custom chin?
> 
> i like the color but maybe you could take off the mudflaps..=)



thanks for correcting me..yep meant RWD..not RHD as its obviously LHD hehe..My bad.

Thanks for the comments, Custom fiberglass chin, also I already trimmed down the mudflaps coz it always get scraped on bumpstops.


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

200esex said:


> man we get crap in the US, whaqt motor is that?


RB24-S 

INLINE SIX 2.4 Litre 5 speed manual Carburated..
141 HP (20.1 kgs of torque at 4400RPM) 
kinda like a downgraded skyline engine..as it shares the same bottom end with an RB25 skyline engine.


----------

